# Ranitomeya ventrimaculata Rodyl -describe



## bickell (Apr 1, 2007)

Can someone please fill me in on what Ranitomeya ventrimaculata Rodyl looks like? A photo would be better than a 1000 words.  

Thanks,
Alan


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

Let's see. It has a head, 4 legs and some color markings.



all joking aside, I've only heard of them through mark pepper. And UE does not have a picture up. I did a quick search on some euro databases and this is what was given to me.


----------



## bickell (Apr 1, 2007)

After comparing the photos provided by Tim with several other sources of Ranitomeya ventrimaculata pictures, the only diffrence I can see is possibly a slight yellow tint to the leg reticulations. Maybe the "Rodyl" part simply refers to a source location or a breeding line?

Alan


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

that's my thought, Rodyl is a common European surname


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

FwoGiZ said:


> <Photo snipped>


Do you actually have these? Is this your photo? 

I have them, I don't have any photos available right now, though. To me they look a lot like the Borja Ridge vents, if a wee bit more metallic in color. To my knowledge, I am the only one in the US with them at this time, simply because nobody else noticed or wanted any when they were imported. I would bet that more will available in the future.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

i sure wish i had these beauties.... but im totally noobs in darts and some guy (Lars K) talked to me about those.. im not sure if he already had tthose but prolly since he had a HUGE amount of frogs!! this photo was taken from that website i beleive
http://www.amphibiancare.com/frogs/gall ... atus01.JPG


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that last frog is really nice!!


----------



## MPepper (Feb 29, 2004)

Rodyll ventris are the sympatirc ventrimaculatus with the lowland fantasticus. The name "Rodyll" is taken from the name of the land-owner near where the founding frogs were originally collected. Similar in all aspects to the borja ridge, however separated by a couple rivers, thus the different name. They are not as porlific as the borja ridge may be, but we have them consitently available. The first three pics are accurate representations of the frogs. We have a pic online now, but is currently placed in the wrong spot, to be corrected soon.


----------



## bickell (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for clearing that up for us Mark.

Al


----------

